# Suggestions to fill in laser engraving with color



## Carl Fisher

What methods have been used to fill in an laser engraving with color?  I'm thinking some sort of powder media from a craft store to pack it and then flood with thin CA maybe?  Or would I be better with paint and then turn it again so that only the paint in the engraving recess is left.  What will stand up to putting a CA finish over the entire thing?

I'm open to suggestions.  I have 35 pens that have to have a color logo and I really don't want to do decal work on that many pens under a very short deadline (1 1/2 weeks start to finish in our spare time ).  I figure the engraving will save me time overall and I just have to figure out how to color it now.


----------



## Carl Fisher

Ok, I think I found something online specifically for this.  It's liquid based and says it's specifically for filling in engraving with color.

I'll have to talk to the engraver and see if they have an option to do it for me, or if I'll have to do it when they're done.  Anything to save time at this point is a plus.


----------



## dexter0606

Actually you can just use acrylic hobby paint. I get mine from Michaels.
Your pen barrel should be finished (in the case of wood). I use a Q-Tip to dab the paint into the engraving, let dry a minute and then use a shop towel to wipe / rub off excess. Repeat if you feel you didn't get enough coverage the first time. That's it, done!
You don't need special fillers. My engraver set me up with this process. Works good


----------



## nativewooder

Your online Golf DIY sites have lacquer sticks in colors (like crayons) that are used to fill engravings on golf clubs.  Works very well.


----------



## Shock me

Acrylic paint works fine. I prefer rub 'n buff, which is also available at michaels, but usually only in metallic colors. You can get it online in a full range of colors. The rub'n buff has a wax base that, for me, fills better-you sort of smash it into the engraving.


----------



## Carl Fisher

How well do the rub in sticks last during daily use?  I imagine with no coating over the top that they would eventually loose their coloring.


----------



## edman2

I use acrylic paint on a swab. Let it dry a bit and then wipe off the excess with regular rubbing alcohol.  Learned this from Ken at Kallenshaan.


----------



## BRobbins629

+1 for lacquer sticks.


----------



## Boz

Check out this link.  They have many colors available for your purpose.
SUS 052 - LaserBits Pro Color Fill - Black - 1oz [SUS 052] - $4.59 : LaserBits!, World Leader in Laser Engravable Products and Training for the Laser Industry Professional


----------



## Bigj51

Carl Fisher said:


> What methods have been used to fill in an laser engraving with color? I'm thinking some sort of powder media from a craft store to pack it and then flood with thin CA maybe? Or would I be better with paint and then turn it again so that only the paint in the engraving recess is left. What will stand up to putting a CA finish over the entire thing?
> 
> I'm open to suggestions. I have 35 pens that have to have a color logo and I really don't want to do decal work on that many pens under a very short deadline (1 1/2 weeks start to finish in our spare time ). I figure the engraving will save me time overall and I just have to figure out how to color it now.


 

When I laser engrave pens I use rub n buff type paint on acrylic pens. I put a transfer tape mask over the pen and engrave through the mask and into the material then paint. I've used many different paints over the years, but generally just use black krylon spray paint on pens with just text. 

Here is an example of the silver rub n buff on a pen I made from the M3 White mokume.




I hope this helps some.


----------



## Bigj51

Boz said:


> Check out this link. They have many colors available for your purpose.
> SUS 052 - LaserBits Pro Color Fill - Black - 1oz [SUS 052] - $4.59 : LaserBits!, World Leader in Laser Engravable Products and Training for the Laser Industry Professional


 

I can attest to these paints! I use them in my shop.


----------



## woodgraver

The laser bits pro color fill is designed specifically for this purpose.  Some key qualities include fast drying and large molecules so they do not tend to get sucked up by the capillaries of the wood making your engraving areas fuzzy.  All of the other solutions mentioned are most definatel viable alternatives, but the laser bits color fill has worked great for me and a little bit goes a long way.


----------



## Carl Fisher

I'll have to get some ordered.  Hopefully they are quick to ship.

Thanks all!


----------



## Gregf

Thanks for the info!
Was going to order some of the fill color but the shipping would be as much as a couple of bottles. 
Then I noticed that the Laserbits Midwest office is 15 minutes away from work and they can do walk in - pickup orders.


----------



## low_48

I use acrylic fabric paint. It comes in a squeeze bottle and with a really fine tip, I guess for writing on t-shirts. It's thick and dries in a couple hours. I overfill slightly because it will shrink. Wet sand with micro mesh and it will be flush. Comes in many different colors, and is available at Michaels and Walmart.


----------



## Richard Gibson

I use "Pro Color Fill" from Laserbits. Wipe on, Wipe off, clean up area with rubbing alcohol. Simple and easy.


----------



## Carl Fisher

I looked at laserbits but it was going to be more for shipping than the cost of 2 bottles.  I'll try the acrylic paint method I think.


----------

